# A Seat for scrolling



## smoggy49 (19 Jun 2014)

Hi folks, 

I'm after advice on the above. Being relatively new to scrolling (just about a year), I've done all of my scrolling standing. For me my season of cutting will start in September / October, when the garden and other outdoor activity's die down. So I'm trying to sort out a more comfortable set up in readiness. Having limited space I cant have the Hegner set up of the integrated seat/table, so whatever I do has to be stored away so I can use my table-saw etc. So I wondered what other's did, or should I just man up and stand? 

Chas


----------



## stevebuk (19 Jun 2014)

I sit on a chrome bar seat, very comfortable too, wouldn't want to stand up and do it..


----------



## smoggy49 (19 Jun 2014)

Thank's stevebuk,
I suppose it begs the question, what's the height relationship with the table. At first it seems logical that the elbows should be level with the table like my pc keyboard, but maybe not ?? 
Chas


----------



## jonluv (19 Jun 2014)

Hi,
I sit on a tall bar stool . Host wish I had a bar!

John


----------



## M P Hales (19 Jun 2014)

Shop stool from Rutlands

Good height no arm rests to get in the way 

M


----------



## Chippygeoff (19 Jun 2014)

I have never been able to use the scroll saw standing up. Like Steve I use a bar stool that has adjustable height, a back support and a foot rest. I have tried several stools in the past and the one I have now is by far the best. To get the ideal height for scroll sawing you need to be sitting on whatever stool you decide upon and with your arms down by your side the table of the scroll saw wants to be level with your elbows. I use a footswitch as well and there is no problem at all.


----------



## Keato (19 Jun 2014)

I'm on one of those cheap from Argos or ikea or somewhere lol

Quite comfy but for long periods of time if I'm scrolling all day I need a stretch of the legs


----------



## Samfire (19 Jun 2014)

I use what is commonly known has a "directors chair". It is made of wood and canvas and folds up easily so that I can stick it out of the way when I'm not scrolling.
George


----------



## smoggy49 (19 Jun 2014)

Thanks everybody, I've had a look around and the £50 "Dakota shop stool" really is the dogs kahoona's. But sadly space is at a premium, It'll have to be a folder. I think Ill be visiting Argos or Ikea and adding a cushion! but thanks all for the advice.
Chas


----------



## toesy (19 Jun 2014)

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworkin ... ota+dk1331

£29.95 @ Rutlands on offer ^^^


----------



## smoggy49 (19 Jun 2014)

Thanks toesy, looks comfy but its not a folder I'm thinking one of these.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40199211/ 

purely for the fold-ability 

Chas


----------



## toesy (20 Jun 2014)

The seat height looks perfect, let us know how you get on.


----------



## ChrisR (20 Jun 2014)

Another bar stool/seat user here, in fact it looks as if it is similar to Geoff’s going by his description.
I obtained it from one of the DIY stores, but can’t remember which one, it was probably B&Q.

I did make one modification, I cut ply to shape and secured it to the foot rest bar to make more of a platform, reason being, I have very little control over my right leg/foot. But I am sure anybody sitting for long periods would find a foot platform more comfortable than a foot bar.

Chris R.


----------



## smoggy49 (20 Jun 2014)

Well, inspired by your comments folks I've checked out B&Q and found this

http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/outdoor-l ... d=13919442

more in keeping with the hobby I suppose. But on one hand the logic says "you could make that yourself", and the other hand says "what only £30 get yer hand down tight wad and save yourself a weekend" So I'll check em both out and report back. Whatever I do Ill certainly be adding a platform as I suffer from Peripheral neuropathy. and a single bar footrest would be tiring. Also should I add the foot switch to the platform?

Chas


----------



## martinka (20 Jun 2014)

I use an adjustable height stool from Lidl, but I found it a bit lacking in padding so I stuck on one of those foam kneeling pads that gardeners use.


----------

